# How Much reliable the online job agencies are?



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi 
I am from Bangladesh .i became the member of some job site in Dubai to search the job .now they are periodically sending mail to became the resisted members on their site to proceed my job application.

The amount they are demanding is not quite high; to be frank I am ready to give that amount to get a job in Dubai. But I am not sure whether they are fake or are those site are really helpful to search job in Dubai. 

Is there anyone here who kindly advice me whether I shall became the resisted member on their site?

polash


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

It is against the law for agents to charge the job applicant any sort of fees to find them a job. The agency fees is collected from the employer. 

I would steer well clear of companies that demand payment to find you a job - it is quite likely a scam and oftentimes have that one recycled job advert that they use to scam the unsuspecting job seeker.

A list of reputable agents can be found in this thread. Agents receive a large number of CVs daily, so you would most likely have to follow up with a phone call to ensure that your CV is viewed. Linked In is also a good way to network with prospective employers.


----------



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for your prompt reply and for the thread...
in your provided link in the Recruitment agencies section i found only the phone number of those agencies .
how shall i submit my CV to them?is it the only way to reach those agencies by phone?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

polashbu said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply and for the thread...
> in your provided link in the Recruitment agencies section i found only the phone number of those agencies .
> how shall i submit my CV to them?is it the only way to reach those agencies by phone?


Google is your friend - all reputable agency has a website.


----------



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks buddy.

i was trying for last couple of month and still no result.

sometime Google is not the only solutions.

if you know any reputed agency name kindly provide the name.hope it will not go against the thread rule as its not an advertising rather its helping 



Maz25 said:


> Google is your friend.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

polashbu said:


> thanks buddy.
> 
> i was trying for last couple of month and still no result.
> 
> sometime Google is not the only solutions.


My first post very clearly told you that you HAVE to follow up by PHONE. There are literally thousands of CVs that land in a recruiter's inbox every single day, most of which will just be deleted without even a cursory glance. The people that normally have some luck would typically go the extra mile, follow up on their initial email with a phone call. That's how you start building up your network with people in the industry - they might not have anything that matches your skills or experience but when they do, they might just call you up because of that one phone call.

Jobs are few and far in between - if you just sit there and do not want to do anything extra to make sure that your CV is actually viewed, I'm afraid you have virtually no hope of finding a job. It's not always the best qualified person that gets the job - sometimes, the one that bothers to follow up with a phone call pips all the others to the post and land the job.

Google will help you locate the website, that contains that precious email address that you are after or even better, jobs that may be of interest to you.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I just noted your location - if you are abroad, you will unfortunately have to apply for hundreds of jobs and wait months before you even get a reply as you are competing against people who are available locally and ready to start straight away.

The best thing to do is to come over on a holiday, do some networking, meet up with a few agents and hopefully then you'll find something, though that said, there is no guarantee that a trip here will be fruitful - it'll just raise your chances of getting that dream job.


----------



## polashbu (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks a lot for your clear and detailed information...

To summarize
I should not give money to the online agent
I have to keep Appling in online until my luck favor me
It’s been a good idea to visit the country to increase the chance of getting the job.




Maz25 said:


> I just noted your location - if you are abroad, you will unfortunately have to apply for hundreds of jobs and wait months before you even get a reply as you are competing against people who are available locally and ready to start straight away.
> 
> The best thing to do is to come over on a holiday, do some networking, meet up with a few agents and hopefully then you'll find something, though that said, there is no guarantee that a trip here will be fruitful - it'll just raise your chances of getting that dream job.


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

A. Rightfully said.... Companies are not keen on paying relocations costs and therefore your best bet is to be in the country

B. Recruiters do go through all CVs but they have to be relevant to the job posting for us to actually contact a candidate and referring back to point A u will need to be in Dubai otherwise your chances of being called are close to 0!

C. The good and reliable agencies don't charge candidates, they charge the company that is hiring. 

Best of luck!


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

a job hunt anywhere is a grueling and stressful process.

in dubai, its especially hard since the majority of the workforce (and the country for the matter) is expats. u are competing with people from all around the world, as well as people currently living in dubai.

i had mentioned on this forum before that you need to need to NEED TO be aggressive about ur job search. competition is fierce. recruiters get thousands of resumes daily and maybe look at a small percent of them.

you're going to need to end your CV out hundreds of places. call these people and follow up. AGAIN AND AGAIN AND AGAIN. it can take months to secure a job, and the best way to get noticed is to call and email these people repeatedly to follow up.

the job search from abroad is hard. as others have suggested, come to dubai for a few weeks, meet with people, network, and set up some meetings, use your contacts.

NO agency will charge you money for headhunting services. if they are asking for a fee- theyre a scam and they are simply trying to rip you off.

GOOGLE and the internet are your friends.

great job boards to find jobs FREE are:

Job Search | one search. all jobs. Indeed
www.gulftalent.com
Jobs in the Gulf and the Middle East | Dubai Jobs, UAE Jobs, Saudi Jobs, Qatar Jobs | Bayt.com
www.monstergulf.com

you can upload your CV here, create a profile, apply to jobs, see news jobs posted by various employers, and monitor which applications are being viewed, processed, declined, etc.

good luck! being proactive is key!

beenie


----------

